# Malta's highway code



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

I found this while doing some research http://www.doi.gov.mt/EN/archive/HighwaycodeEng/index.asp There is some useful info especially the road signs.

Don


----------



## bob44 (Mar 9, 2006)

Malta's bus services are probably the most economical in Europe.

Behind their current white and cream livery the history of their buses would provide excellent material for a soap opera!

A condensed version appears here:

http://www.atp.com.mt/atp/servlet/ControllerServlet?action=loadUserPage&userPageName=history


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Bob,

I was stationed in Malta in 1958 with the Royal Air Force.

One old bus I used was still in the livery of the Wakefield traction company. I think it was an old Bedford Duple.

Don


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Haven't been to Malta for several years but I seem to remember that the most difficult problem was deciding which side of the road to drive on. 8O 

The local custom was to use whichever side had the least number of potholes. :roll:


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> The local custom was to use whichever side had the least number of potholes.


Company we hired car from said it was 'the side with some shade'!


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Maltesers and cars*

 until I retired visited Malta several times a year on business (not with Motorhome!).
Never realised they had a highway code. :lol: Thought they picked things up watching Italian TV.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

gaspode said:


> Haven't been to Malta for several years but I seem to remember that the most difficult problem was deciding which side of the road to drive on. 8O
> 
> The local custom was to use whichever side had the least number of potholes. :roll:


In the 50's one rule I will always remember, at road junctions the first person to sound their horn had 
the right of way.

It usually went something like this BEEP! BEEP! BANG!

Don


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

My husband spent a week in Malta last month and has decided if he goes again he's not going to drive!!!! 8O Generally it seemed to be, sell your granny for an inch of room, pass on the inside whenever possible and evey man for himself at the roundabouts. He's using buses next time.


----------

